# Advice on how to promote a set of Opera Scholarships



## khalan (Jun 4, 2021)

Hiya, 
I would like to ask you where would It be best as forums, socials or on internet to propose for perspective young opera students, to advertise about a new set of opera programs of studies which feature some of the best Opera professionals, and has different levels of programs ranging from University degrees to artists Diplomas featuring also a lot of stage practical programs. I am collaborating with this new private University based in Italy which wishes also to offer at the end chances to get various working opportunities too and never saw this happening in Italy.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Create a Youtube video for Opera Scholarships is my suggestion. Tag scholorships, opera.


----------



## khalan (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you for your advice. It will be something I will communicate to my partners. I know they are doing something through a socials campaign and through some local partners directly already.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Advertisements in music magazines might be good (Gramophone, Opera Now, Opernglass, Diapason, Maria Callas International Club, etc.), opera house magazines (programs),etc.


----------

